
Costs of Scaling a Tech SMB - JaneKCall
https://www.reddit.com/r/smallbusiness/comments/icv9l5/what_unexpectedhidden_costs_did_your_small_tech/
======
JaneKCall
Launching a small technology business can be done cheaply--but growing it will
cost you. In this post, SMB tech entrepreneur Hana Mohan outlines 5
unanticipated budget burdens.

